# Some People Did Some Stuff #154



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A US politician describes the 911 attacks as "Some people doing something" and then has the nerve to be the victim. The American flag is now considered "Aggressive" by some Americans and we have our first ever Weird-Off! You'll have to listen to find out.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-04-15T22_50_14-07_00






The Weird-Off!

https://www.wjtv.com/news/newsfeed-now/mississippi-neighbors-find-bowls-of-mystery-mashed-potatoes-in-their-front-yard/1926694180

https://kfiam640.iheart.com/content/2019-04-15-wisconsin-mother-son-dog-go-on-wild-walmart-rampage/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This was a fun show. I enjoyed hanging with Sas on this one.

I hope you all send us an email to let us know which weird news was the weirdest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Notre Dame is not lost but damaged.
In its honor....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ilhan Omar is a wretch, and for her to blow off 911, as merely "somebody did something" is unforgivable; the something was, Al Qaeda; which is a terrorist organization, and there were 19 of them.
And they knocked down the WTC, which were twin 110 story skyscrapers; and they put another plane into the Pentagon; and another plane went into the ground, in Pennsylvania.
That was unforgivable and needs to be everlastingly punished, and Ilhan needs to be sent back, to where her canine self came from, Somalia.

Because 9/11 was an attack upon the very life of America; and it was nothing less than that.

PS: As to the American flag, I have twin flags, small ones on either side of my front picture window. And they are plainly visible for everyone to see.
And I have a big one on my back room wall, it is at least 4 feet long; and it is right where I can see it, every time that I take my BP meds or watch a movie.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Typical Islam Sasquatch. They stir the pot and then act offended anyone noticed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Typical Islam Sasquatch. They stir the pot and then act offended anyone noticed.


Hey, hey, hey! Why do my kind have to be insulted? We wouldn't take her on her best day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The smacked up taters thing is weird. No explanation, and since you don't know when they where left there the 3 second rule does not apply. The Wally World thing isn't unusual at all. It's, well, it's Wally World. That sorta thing goes on all the time at mine.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...awIuQYyjNx8-tE0ZsSQIlhhwzgA84nFcrhVInKQ3x8OZM


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------

